# I screwed up...



## Shawn_R (Aug 15, 2017)

So, when I was putting on a new head, I accidentally put the metal / steel circle piece on upside down and because of that, I am not able to tighten the new head nor take it off because the back side of the metal circle piece doesn't have something to catch on... I tried for hours to take the head off but it's just not possible. Any idea on how I can get it off?


----------



## GlynnC (Aug 15, 2017)

Take the screw out where you grease the gearbox, put a flat blade screwdriver through the hole and use it to lock the gears. Don't be a gorilla--If you ruin the gears, it gets expensive. Remember the string head has reverse threads--turn opposite way than usual --turn clockwise to loosen!


----------



## Shawn_R (Aug 15, 2017)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 15, 2017)

i have had them come into shop like that i pull the head and the drive shaft. put the driveshaft back into the head get a couple paper towels and pair of vice grips. use the paper tows as a guard around the shaft when you clamp down the vice grips and turn the head off. now i have a tool made out of a drive shaft for that very reason


----------



## Shawn_R (Aug 15, 2017)

I was able to take off the head and flip the metal piece over. Yeah, I really screwed up when I put it on upside down but I'm glad that that issue has been resolved! Thanks, good people!


----------

